# Bond Swamp



## swalker1517 (Jan 7, 2013)

A couple questions about Bond Swamp. Is there a place to camp and do yall spot and stalk or hunt from the tree ? Trying to get a few guys together to go in a couple weeks and just figuring out what to expect.


----------



## manok (Jan 7, 2013)

5500 acres of swamp.

No camping.

Make it a day trip or book a local hotel / motel.

In a couple of weeks it will be quieter than a ghost town, season ends at the end of the month.

All of the hogs will have moved off the land to neighbouring property.


----------



## ekr (Jan 7, 2013)

manok said:


> 5500 acres of swamp.
> 
> No camping.
> 
> ...



Agreed and all the hogs have already moved off the land. Every breathing animal is gone too.  It was a 5500 acre warzone for a few days. Lol.  By the time anything comes back the month would be over.


----------



## Hogthis (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm planing to go back out this wed just to see what's left after this weekend


----------



## adarby84 (Jan 8, 2013)

I was planning on going out there this sunday, are you saying that there aren't any more pigs to kill?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 8, 2013)

I was there this past sat and sun and 80+pigs had been killed. Found lots of sign but saw no living animals, but Lots of hunters.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

my brother and some friends killed 5 last weekend. he needs to give me some Sausage!


----------



## manok (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> my brother and some friends killed 5 last weekend. he needs to give me some Sausage!



There was a report that 60 were killed on the 1st day !

I wouldn't expect much more than exercise if I went down there again this season.

But then again, I do need a lot of exercise

We'll see how this month plays out


----------



## Thrak (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it still large game weapons? Until when?


----------



## adarby84 (Jan 8, 2013)

yes it is until Jan. 31st


----------



## Thrak (Jan 8, 2013)

Great thanks!


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 8, 2013)

Went last Saturday myself. And didn't see anything but a pile of turkey. I say if you go deep enough you will see something. Everybody the other day seemed to be right off the rds.


----------



## adarby84 (Jan 11, 2013)

We were planning on going on back to the river if its not all flooded out.  Gonna try and put several miles under the boots and a couple hogs under the Ruger Scout!


----------



## ben300win (Jan 13, 2013)

We walked close to 3 miles by GPS down there this weekend. There were 7 of us. One buddy shot 1 of 8 piglets Saturday. Another buddy shot a 125 pounder this morning but it ran into the river. Still a few hogs in there. We jumped a good one this morning out of its bed. Watch out for game wardens though. They are out!


----------



## DP308 (Jan 13, 2013)

Went down opening week my friend killed 100# sow I saw two hogs but no shot and alot of hunters. Talked to a game warden and he said they were going to make it a quota hunt again next year because it was geting dangerous with so many hunters


----------



## adarby84 (Jan 13, 2013)

Went down this morning, walked about 3 or 4 miles down the creek. Saw a ton of sign but no hogs. Talked with game warden he said they have had 88 killed as of yesterday. Ben300win, must have been you guys we heard shoot this morning good job!!!


----------



## ben300win (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah. Lee shot twice. Said there were some dogs chasing them. The hogs seem to be in the thickest cover out there. Some nasty stuff. Number 88 was my buddies 3lb piglet. Lol


----------



## ekr (Jan 14, 2013)

Why would there be dogs chasing them on bond swamp?  Is there something on the regulation in fine fine print that I didn't notice?


----------



## manok (Jan 14, 2013)

ekr said:


> Why would there be dogs chasing them on bond swamp?  Is there something on the regulation in fine fine print that I didn't notice?



No, no dog hunting on Bond Swamp.


----------



## Supercracker (Jan 15, 2013)

ekr said:


> Why would there be dogs chasing them on bond swamp?  Is there something on the regulation in fine fine print that I didn't notice?



For some WMAs I don't think the regs make any difference. Twice I've seen people running dogs not only on an WMA that didn't allow dog hunting but during Turkey season as well.


----------



## adarby84 (Jan 15, 2013)

Didn't hear any dogs out there.  Ben where were y'all at?  We walked from the boat ramp and followed the creek to the right.  Hugged the creek pretty good and stayed fairly close to the banks, it was torn up with sign!


----------



## Curtis (Jan 15, 2013)

It sure would be great if they returned to the quota system for this hunt.  I was hunted on of the quota hunts about 10 years ago and it was a blast.  Other hunters out there, but guys were friendly and helpful with one another on the roads and in the woods - had room to spread out.  Went last year and it was so crowded it was almost scarey. As we were coming out of the woods, hunters were standing up, climbing down as we walked by.  I bet there were 20 people hunting within 200 yard radius of me - and I was fairly deep in the woods.  A minor miracle there has not been an accident. Lastly, the massive influx of people over a short time span can't be good for the woods, and I know it is not good for the roads and trails. If any FWS folks are on this thread, PLEASE go back to quota system.


----------



## ekr (Jan 15, 2013)

manok said:


> No, no dog hunting on Bond Swamp.



Thats what I was thinking.  but supposedly.....ben300win says either he saw or heard dogs chasing them.



ben300win said:


> Yeah. Lee shot twice. Said there were some dogs chasing them. The hogs seem to be in the thickest cover out there. Some nasty stuff. Number 88 was my buddies 3lb piglet. Lol







Supercracker said:


> For some WMAs I don't think the regs make any difference. Twice I've seen people running dogs not only on an WMA that didn't allow dog hunting but during Turkey season as well.



I see it a lot.  Some in 2011-2012.  This hunting season alone 2012-2013....opening day deer hunt in the chattahoochee national forest and someones running dogs.  Opening day small game on a wma that doesn't allow and a spotted white cur dog came right up to my dead hog.  A few hours later, some barking and gun shots...shortly after, saw the guy and his dog dragging a ~60lb hog away.  Same wma a few weeks later, a few dogs chased and barked what had to be a big boar half way across the wma to about ~150 yrds from me.  Them dogs took quite a beating...heard 'em dogs squealing...didn't know if they got it or not...the action stopped at the wma boundary line.  Another time...saw some guys with dogs loading up at a spot well known for hogs rooting and asked them if they saw any hogs out of curiosity...they said no, not chasing hogs...just squirrels.   I'm thinking this wma doesn't allow any dog hunting or training.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 15, 2013)

From what Lee said there were dogs but no owner. He said that after he shot the hog he called out and said that if anyone out there that owns the dogs, they can have the hog. He said no one answered so they must have been stray dogs. Talked with the game warden and he said that there are some feral cattle loose on there as well, we were on the river off of bonds veiw road about a mile past the railroad tracks.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 15, 2013)

How did the quota system work? It would be nice if they would separate it into 4 weeks and drew like 50 people per week. Wasn't real real crowded last weekend.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with the quota system needing to be reimplemented. I felt a bit unsafe with all the people I walked past in the woods when we were there. 


How far down Bondsview road is safe to drive? I saw on the area map that a road goes down to or past the railroad tracks and splits before deadending. We drove down Bondsview a bit, but stopped when we didnt see any other tracks going into or through the puddles, but we hadnt even made it to National Forest land yet. Just wondering. Thanks


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been down twice this year,shot at one on the 5th went back on the 9th and seen nothing but sign.We were off bondsview on the 5th drove all the way to the gate at railroad tracks.Those water holes look bad,but there hard bottom, didn't even use 4wd.I agree with going back to a quota,just to many hunters,but I'd go back next year either way.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 16, 2013)

Watch out in the puddles on bonds veiw. Lee got a flat from about a 20 penny nail in one of those puddles. Agreed on not having to use 4wd anywhere.


----------



## nick220 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the boat ramp open. I was thinking about taking my canoe out so I can get on the other side. Last year the boat ramp was not open when I went.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 17, 2013)

It was open the other day. The one on the interior creek that is.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, I've got to be honest. I am not a big fan of public land, but my experience is limited also cause I've only done it once. Flint river wma on one of the special hog hunts a few years ago. Anyways there were just to many people for me but with the amount of hogs y'all are saying is possible could be to much for me to take. I've looked over this thread since it started and have done some research but haven't found a definite answer to wether its open all year round for hogs or if its just during other game seasons. If someone could clear this up for me I would be much appreciative.


----------



## swalker1517 (Jan 17, 2013)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Ok, I've got to be honest. I am not a big fan of public land, but my experience is limited also cause I've only done it once. Flint river wma on one of the special hog hunts a few years ago. Anyways there were just to many people for me but with the amount of hogs y'all are saying is possible could be to much for me to take. I've looked over this thread since it started and have done some research but haven't found a definite answer to wether its open all year round for hogs or if its just during other game seasons. If someone could clear this up for me I would be much appreciative.



No its not open year round. Only on the dates on the permit. I think this year it was a week in Nov and from Jan 2 till the 31.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow that's not really a lot of time. No wonder its so crowded.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.fws.gov/southeast/pubs/bond_swamp_hunt.pdf


----------



## Curtis (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, it is scene.  You would think they were giving out free TV's with every hog killed!


----------

